# Newport - best/worst areas to live?



## scalyboy (Oct 18, 2008)

Anyone got any advice please? Caerleon is very nice I believe (if that counts as Newport proper). 
Anywhere else?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 18, 2008)

My friend lives in St Julians and it seems nice, cosmopoltian, mixed housing shops, bus routes etc. 
Tisnt 'posh' as such but seems quietish and well just a sound place to live


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2008)

Best=Cardiff
Worst=Bristol


----------



## FaradayCaged (Oct 18, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> My friend lives in St Julians and it seems nice, cosmopoltian, mixed housing shops, bus routes etc.
> Tisnt 'posh' as such but seems quietish and well just a sound place to live



depends where in St Julians. The council estate area around the side of the high school can be quite rough 



scalyboy said:


> Anyone got any advice please? Caerleon is very nice I believe (if that counts as Newport proper).
> Anywhere else?



Beechwood, Christchurch, Caerleon, Langstone and the posh part of Malpas are probably the better areas

Pill, Duffryn, Bettws, Ringland, Somerton, Alway are some of the worse

Hope that helps


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 19, 2008)

MdmAmDma said:


> depends where in St Julians. The council estate area around the side of the high school can be quite rough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, this is useful stuff. 
Going to have a look round hopefully soon!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 19, 2008)

Maindee or Baneswell/Stow Hill are where all the cool people live. Pill is actually alright. As are most places people have mentioned as 'rough'. Though as an Eveswell boy, I will always look down on Scumerton!


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 20, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Maindee or Baneswell/Stow Hill are where all the cool people live. Pill is actually alright. As are most places people have mentioned as 'rough'. Though as an Eveswell boy, I will always look down on Scumerton!




Thanks. Not really bothered about the cool places (too old!), just somewhere quiet where residents aren't burgled/hassled (had enough of that in London). And ideally near to some countryside - Caerleon seemed good for all that when I visited.

Although I was told by a Caerleon resident that on Fridays and Saturday nights the place gets busloads of revelers in, and it becomes a South Wales Sodom and Gomorrah


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 20, 2008)

scalyboy said:


> Thanks. Not really bothered about the cool places (too old!), just somewhere quiet where residents aren't burgled/hassled (had enough of that in London). And ideally near to some countryside - Caerleon seemed good for all that when I visited.
> 
> Although I was told by a Caerleon resident that on Fridays and Saturday nights the place gets busloads of revelers in, and it becomes a South Wales Sodom and Gomorrah



Caerleon residents say that sort of thing, but it's nonsense really, Newport uni campus is in caerleon, so you get a bit of a student pub crawl vibe about the centre of the village especially at weekends. With the large number of Pubs in Caerleon, losts of Newport people jump on the number 2 bus on a sunny day to enjoy the large number of beer gardens. It does get a fair few tourists for the roman remains and golfers from the nearby Celtic Manor too.

If you want the quaintness of Caerleon with the countryside but without the visitors / pub scene (and can afford it!) I recommend nearby Christchurch or Beechwood.

I've lived in Newport nearly all my life and people getting burgled is pretty rare. Getting hassled is more common I guess, be warned, Newport people WILL talk to you, it depends what you term 'hassle'.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 20, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Getting hassled is more common I guess, be warned, Newport people WILL talk to you, it depends what you term 'hassle'.



Haha, people talking to you is alright by me! Doesn't really happen here in London, IME, except with some of my neighbours

By 'hassle' I was more thinking about people trying it on, scams, insistently offering drugs, abusing you in the streets sort of thing...

About the Caerleon thing, the person who told me that was quite a posh sort, maybe she didn't take to drunken student high-jinks a la traffic cones on the head, puking into people's gardens and the like. 

When I went to Newport before, I was actually struck by how much more friendly people seemed than in London (albeit it was just a brief visit). I have noticed this on other trips to Wales also, _as a tourist _- no hostility towards me as an Englishman or as a 'cockney' either! Would that be any different if I actually _settled _there, do you reckon or is the Welsh-English anatagonism thing greatly exaggerated, would you say?


----------



## FaradayCaged (Oct 20, 2008)

scalyboy said:


> Although I was told by a Caerleon resident that on Fridays and Saturday nights the place gets busloads of revelers in, and it becomes a South Wales Sodom and Gomorrah



It does around the common, where all the pubs are, but they close at like 12am i think, a lot of people start their night in caerleon before moving on into the town.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with a bit of Sodom and Gomorrah now and again


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 23, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Maindee or Baneswell/Stow Hill are where all the cool people live. Pill is actually alright. As are most places people have mentioned as 'rough'. Though as an Eveswell boy, I will always look down on Scumerton!



I lived in a shared house on stow hill for awhile... got burgled 14 times in 3 weeks... diamond!

Plus my post kept gettin nicked but thats nothing new for me lol.

Rogerstone's quite posh, as is rigeway. St' Julians varies as has been said, you would have to be off your f*ckin head to 'want' to live in allway, ringland, old barn, town center or pill IMO.

(off topic but im in a libery right now sitting right next to a copper... yikes! lol)


----------



## CRI (Oct 26, 2008)

If you want quiet, convenience and lots of older folks for neighbours, try Bassaleg or Rogerstone.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Oct 26, 2008)

METH LAB said:


> old barn




ahh the old barn. Being from St Julians myself, we never thought of the old barn as its own entity. Just the place off Caerleon Road next to the motorway in which you shouldnt ever walk down alone!


----------



## kat-081 (Oct 11, 2012)

So what is Clement Atlee Drive in Newport like? As i may have a swap, but not interested in a rough area/street, with drugs, alcoholics, anti social beheaviour and theft, as am in a low crime area in a quiet street. Thank you in advance on your opinions.


----------



## conistion_g (Jan 1, 2016)

im from old barn, your quote is incorrect, if you feel you cant walk through old barn just says to me, your stereotype, old barn is a big family community, full of friends who look out for each other and new people to the area if your scared to walk through like you say, you must ow a debt, or else why be scared , if you make problems you get problems.


----------



## conistion_g (Jan 1, 2016)

FaradayCaged said:


> ahh the old barn. Being from St Julians myself, we never thought of the old barn as its own entity. Just the place off Caerleon Road next to the motorway in which you shouldnt ever walk down alone!



dick head what do you know about old barn  most people in st j come to old barn u mug


----------



## 1927 (Jan 1, 2016)

FaradayCaged said:


> ahh the old barn. Being from St Julians myself, we never thought of the old barn as its own entity. Just the place off Caerleon Road next to the motorway in which you shouldnt ever walk down alone!


If Meth said that you gotta be off your head to live in Old Barn then it must be a shit hole, seeing as he was off his tits most of the time! Still miss him tho.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jan 3, 2016)

conistion_g said:


> dick head what do you know about old barn  most people in st j come to old barn u mug


Jeez, calm down, the comment was made in jest. And it was 7 years ago!.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jan 3, 2016)

conistion_g said:


> im from old barn, your quote is incorrect, if you feel you cant walk through old barn just says to me, your stereotype, old barn is a big family community, full of friends who look out for each other and new people to the area if your scared to walk through like you say, you must ow a debt, or else why be scared , if you make problems you get problems.



Jesus christ, calm down, it was not meant as a serious comment. I know loads of people from the old barn who are all sound. I moved from Newport a long time ago now though.


----------

